# G scale site in U.K.



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a G scale site in the U.K. that I found interesting:

http://www.sidestreet.info/railways/gr.home.html


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it always seems to me that the British have taken to garden railroading far more than we in the states have, which is odd, since generally speaking we have so much more room. The selection for garden railroading is just huge in the UK. I just wish it wasn't so expensive to import the stuff. I have a pretty big order on a boat coming over.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

sptrains.com said:


> Thanks for the link, it always seems to me that the British have taken to garden railroading far more than we in the states have, which is odd, since generally speaking we have so much more room.


Yes, but gardening itself is so much more a part of the British culture than in our American culture. If you haven't seen it, you must see "Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the WereRabbit". Watch it with your son!


----------

